# coyote pup....



## famlytraprz (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone know of a place that will take a coyote pup about a month old?  I've talked with the petting zoos locally and I have one possibly willing to take it but if this falls through anyone have any ideas?


----------



## riverrat345 (Jun 5, 2014)

How old you think it is, I caught two females last night and they must have been to young to breed, caught one about a month ago that was nursing  Do you think most of the pups are on they ground.


----------



## therealwillgoff (Jun 5, 2014)

riverrat345 said:


> Do you think most of the pups are on they ground.



^^saw a pup this afternoon and was wondering about that


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 5, 2014)

what do u all do with the adults you trap? relocate?

if not treat the pups the same


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jun 6, 2014)

Knock 'em in the head and through 'em in a ditch.


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 6, 2014)

Boar Hunter said:


> Knock 'em in the head and through 'em in a ditch.



^^^this


----------



## blt152 (Jun 6, 2014)

Little coyotes grow up to be big fawn eaters!! Kill em!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 6, 2014)

Let him get big a see if you can tame him but remember he will bite the hand that feeds him. Killem all.


----------



## famlytraprz (Jun 6, 2014)

The pups are on the ground now and this little fellow is eating solid food.  I'm not turning him loose to eat deer as an adult, I catch too many of these things as it is, but I'm not a fan of killing orphaned pups either.  I'm hoping one of the local wildlife rehab centers will take it.


----------



## famlytraprz (Jun 6, 2014)

riverrat345 said:


> How old you think it is, I caught two females last night and they must have been to young to breed, caught one about a month ago that was nursing  Do you think most of the pups are on they ground.


Most if not all coyotes are born by the end of April so the females with pups are hunting constantly to feed them.  They're eyes open at 10-14 days and by the end of a month the female is regurgitating food for them.  I'm guessing he's a month and a half old.


----------



## riverrat345 (Jun 6, 2014)

Its cool you trying to put it somewhere for kids to learn.

Yotes are beautiful animals just trying to survive, but they are like politicians they are just to many of them.  So I take as many out as fast as I can.

Thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 6, 2014)

famlytraprz said:


> Most if not all coyotes are born by the end of April so the females with pups are hunting constantly to feed them.  They're eyes open at 10-14 days and by the end of a month the female is regurgitating food for them.  I'm guessing he's a month and a half old.


Need to get him his shots and have him neutered.


----------



## StewartHunter (Jun 6, 2014)

famlytraprz said:


> Anyone know of a place that will take a coyote pup about a month old?  I've talked with the petting zoos locally and I have one possibly willing to take it but if this falls through anyone have any ideas?



Well you surely came to the right place at ask that question.  All coyotes in GA need to be taken to one place and that's coyote heaven.  Like that joke from "The Office" goes if, I was in a room with Hitler, Osama bin Laden, and the last coyote in GA but only had a gun with two bullets I would shoot the coyote twice.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jun 6, 2014)

riverrat345 said:


> I caught two females last night and they must have been to young to breed, caught one about a month ago that was nursingo.



What are you baiting with this time of year?


----------



## Barehunter (Jun 6, 2014)

You are doing the right thing.   I should know this but is it illegal to have a pet coyote?  I know you can't have pet game animals such as squirrels or coons but coyotes are in a little different category.  Throwback....where are you?   Don't get me wrong....I don't want the hassle of it but it would be cool to have him running around at Coyote 101 or use him to test different baits and lures!


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 7, 2014)

Tie a string around his leg and let him holler and ambush the rescuers


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jun 7, 2014)

I'll take them


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is the most vicious pet I've ever seen that was brought up from a pup.

gt40


----------



## famlytraprz (Jun 10, 2014)

Barehunter said:


> You are doing the right thing.   I should know this but is it illegal to have a pet coyote?  I know you can't have pet game animals such as squirrels or coons but coyotes are in a little different category.  Throwback....where are you?   Don't get me wrong....I don't want the hassle of it but it would be cool to have him running around at Coyote 101 or use him to test different baits and lures!


It is illegal to raise any wild animal as a pet unless you have applied for and received a permit, that's my understanding anyway.  The little fella is at a nature preserve and will not be released to the wild, as he would not be able to feed himself.  The rascal bit me a couple times.


----------



## birddog52 (Jun 11, 2014)

yes out back with a 22 round to the ear


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jun 11, 2014)

I wouldn't waste a valuable .22 on that one.  Axe handle would work fine.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jun 18, 2014)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Here is the most vicious pet I've ever seen that was brought up from a pup.
> 
> gt40



Very good looking


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2014)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Here is the most vicious pet I've ever seen that was brought up from a pup.
> 
> gt40



Nice looking yote.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jun 21, 2014)

Any more photos of that yote,GT?


----------



## rosewood (Jun 23, 2014)

MFOSTER said:


> Tie a string around his leg and let him holler and ambush the rescuers



hmmmm......


----------

